# Eliminating fisheye distortion



## velezhsp (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi, i begining to use OBS with this plugin. it´s woks fine.
But i want to know if there a posibility to add a new feature.
Could anyone add a plugin/filter to correct the distortion of a fisheye lens in the incoming stream to eliminate or inverse, the barrel distortion ? (for example GoPro camera, fisheye lens)
thanks


----------

